
Mac Pro Technology Overview [pdf] - tambourine_man
https://www.apple.com/mac-pro/pdf/Mac_Pro_White_Paper_Feb_2020.pdf
======
CameronBanga
Whoever wrote up that specification list for the Developer machine deserves a
raise. You can hear the MBAs already talking about how much more needs to be
raised next round in order to pay for these.

------
savoytruffle
This is usually what is known, but it also talks about the PCI-e router that
is sort of exotic.

